

Ask HN: service to transform PSD files into clean HTML - shykes

A few months ago I discovered a specific service, which turned your PSD files into clean, standards-compliand HTML+CSS for a small per-page fee. It sounded neat.<p><i>I can't remember their name</i>, does anybody know what I'm talking about? Even better: have you used it and if so, how was the service?<p>Many thanks
======
byoung2
Also, <http://codemyimage.com/> or <http://htmlburger.com/>

I've used psd2html and their html/css is the cleanest code I've seen, 100%
standards-compliant and SEO optimized. We used them for the Movable Type
templates on <http://www.steves-digicams.com> and they did a great job with
the template tags as well. In the last few months, we've done 3 Movable Type
jobs with them and gotten 3 completely different results - all good, but they
took completely different approaches. The first one we got a zip file with
mtml files ready for import with the template installer plugin. The second one
they gave us flat text files to copy/paste as drop in replacements for the
default template files. The third was a SQL script that wrote the templates
directly into the database.

------
varaon
Here's blog post that runs down about a dozen services:

<http://m.snook.ca/archives/html_and_css/html_css_services/>

------
byoung2
<http://www.psd2html.com/>

